# Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....



## Citywalker (14. Aug. 2008)

Hallo ihr Hilfsbereiten Menschen hier im Forum...
Vorweg: ich bin recht neu...und vor allem recht fasziniert von diesem prima moderierten Forum. Tolle Leute ... Tolle Beiträge...

Aber jetzt habe ich ich ein Teichproblem...
Mein kleiner Teich (1800l) geht jetzt in das 5. Jahr seines Seins. ...Bislang gab es nie Probleme...keine Krankheiten, keine Algen...einfach nichts...
doch jetzt....
Wasser ist zwar ok (PH 8,2, Nitrat = 0, naja..der Leitwert = 350..Sauerstoff prima) alles ok, aber die Wasserfläche ist giftiggrün...leicht schaumig. Einziger Unterschied zu früheren Jahren....ich habe den Fischbesatz von ca. 40 auf jetzt 8 kleine Fische reduziert....gefüttert wird nur minimal..... Der Filter aquamax4000 mit ausgewechselter UV Lampe läuft 24 h und Fontanenpumpe gelegentlich am Tag  ... und nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen sind natürlich auch vorhanden....
Es ist wie ein schieriger Ölfilm...nur eben in Grün...abfischen kann man es nicht...ausser wenn ich die Wassoberflächenbewegung durch die Fontäne verstärke....dann verschiebt sich der Kram..mach ich´s aus, dann verteilt es sich wieder komplett über die Oberfläche...
Und da es immer stärker wird....werden natürlich ganz allmählich auch die unteren Wasserschichten trübe....
ich hänge mal ein Bild ran...vielleicht kann man´s erkennen...


----------



## Citywalker (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Huuuch....
jetzt ging´s mir zu schnell....

habe vergessen...
liebe Grüsse Siggi...
und danke schon mal vorweg....


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo Siggi, 

und erst mal Prost !  2 

Herzlich Willkommen. 

Hast Du mal ueber nen Skimmer nachgedacht !? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Citywalker (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Prost Wuzzel....
Hmmm....Skimmer..naja...so wirklich kenne ich zwar nicht die Wirkungsweise eines Skimmers....
aber...eigentlich verspüre ich auch so überhaupt keine Lust, noch mehr Technik in den Teich zu schmeißen...Pumpe 1 für Bachlauf..Pumpe 2 für Fontäne...Filterzeugs..und was weiß ich...
und jetzt noch ´n Skimmer....hmmm, mal abgesehen von der Kohle....neee, glaube eher nicht...

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Suse (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hi Siggi,
so´n Skimmer ist schon klasse,
der saugt Dir die Oberfläche immer schön blank.
Egal was sich darauf rumtreibt, Blätter, Tannennadeln, Vogelfedern, Pflanzenteile und etliches mehr.


----------



## Kama (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo,

kann das nicht eine recht heftige Algenblüte sein? 

Ich hatte auch ein paar Tage eine giftgrüne Oberfläche, die sich bei Wind bzw. Wasserbewegung zu Flocken zusammengefunden hat, allerdings neu angelegter Teich. Nach ein paar Tagen wurden die grünen Flocken weniger und weiß, und plötzlich war der Spuk verschwunden - ohne Filter o.ä.

Ich weiß nicht genau, in wie weit eine UV-Lampe Einfluss darauf hat, tötet die nicht alles inklusive Algen ab? Das würde sich natürlich widersprechen . Achtung Halbwissen: Ballen sich die toten Schwebealgen durch UV nicht so zusammen, dass sie herausgefiltert werden können? Kann hier vielleicht der Filter 'ne undichte Stelle haben, an der das Wasser ungefiltert durchrutscht? Oder ist der Filter/das Filtermaterial neu und somit noch nicht eingefahren? War nur so 'n Gedanke :crazy, bei Denkfehlern einfach berichtigen... Danke.

Wenn der Filter ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, würde ich erst mal abwarten, ob sich da nicht von alleine was tut...


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo Siggi

die paar euro für ein skimmer... 

dafür einen schönen teich ohne das grün auf dem 
wasser ist eine überlegung wert 
und deine freude am teich wird dir ein lächen ins gesicht zaubern  

der link hast du als pn in deiner mailbox
(konnte nicht alles hier einbringen)

schau mal unter dem link  damit du siehst,
 es braucht nicht so viel wie du meinst klick auf das plus + 
um es zu vergrössern,

für weitere fragen sind wir da  

Gruss aus der CH
Thomy


----------



## Citywalker (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo an alle,
superlieben Dank für eure Gedanken, Tipps, Anregungen....will sagen: Antworten  

@suse...hast schon Recht....so´ne blanke Oberfläche würde ich auch gerne -wieder - sehen....solange es auf dem Teich ist..und nicht auf meinem Haupt ...

@kama...ja...waren auch schon meine Überlegungen, der Filter ist zwar seit 2 Jahren in Betrieb.,..aber undicht ..hmm....hab´s aber überprüft...konnte nix entdecken..und ich muß da auch mit Halbwissen glänzen...ich glaube, so´n Filter tötet eigentlich keine Algen...sondern bildet eben nur zersetzende Bakterien...hmmm...so ähnlich jedenfalls...aber trotzdem: Denken finde ich immer gut...insofern Danke für Deine Überlegungen.

@Thomy67....ja...schon wuzzel gab mir den Tipp mit dem Skimmer.....und suse scheint auch begeistert....hmmm.....und ich, ja...ich habe dank Deines Links sogar die Funktionsweise kapiert....glaube ich.... demnach wird so´n Skimmer zwischen Pumpe und Filter geschaltet...gelle, das verstehe ich...nur die Sache mit den paar Euros...ähm....stutz....also ich hab die Dinger erst so ab 200 Euro hier vor Ort gesehen....
und ich bin Single...und damit Steuerklasse 1....alles klar....grins...


Nochmals Danke Euch allen
liebe Grüsse von mir und meinen Fischen aus Norddeutschland
Siggi


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo Siggi

bei ebay.de  ab 5 euro gebrauchte, und im oase shop ab 40 euro,
leider kenn ich mich mit euern steuerklassen nicht aus 
aber......

*AN ALLE WER HAT EINEN SKIMMER ABZUGEBEN ???*

das ist die 2 möglichkeit und man hilft sich doch..   
oder wer ist anderer meinung ???  

so nun warten wir mal ab 
und grüsse aus der CH
Thomy


----------



## Citywalker (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Danke Thomy...
aber gute Nachricht...habe mir heute aus dem Fachhandel "Tetra Pond - Algo Rem" gekauft....und was soll ich sagen....seit 2 Stunden drin...und das Wasser klärt sich zusehends....
so...und dann wenn alles wieder sauber ist...dann hoffe ich einfach, das mein normaler Filter es wieder von alleine schafft...Wäre doch gelacht...hat doch in den letzten Jahren auch geklappt....
zudem hat man mir im Fachhandel erzählt...das es ohnehin sehr schlimm gewesen sei mit der Algenbildung in Teichen...bedingt durch die extrmen Wetterlagen....tagelange Hitze...tagelang Regen...tagelange Kälte...naja...
keine Ahnung...
aber ich bin jedenfalls wieder guter Hoffnung...
und unabhängig davon...klar...n guter Tipp mit Ebay & Co...
danke


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo Siggi

schön das die chemie das problem löst für wie lange ?
die erfahrung zeigt das die ursache behandelt 
werden soll nicht die auswirkung  
bin ja auch neu in dem gebiet aber das hab ich gelernt  

aber hoffen wir das es hält falls nicht skimmer und die freude ist ewich  
wenn ein skimmer dir über den weg läuft... schnapp ihn dir...

gurss und halt uns doch auf dem laufenden bin gespannt  

thomy


----------



## Citywalker (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Jau Thomy...
mach ich doch glatt....
wie gesagt....hast natürlich recht....mit Ursache etc... aber ich denke mal, das es keinen Teich ohne algen & Co gibt....
Wie sauber das Wasser letztlich ist....ist dann eben ne Frage von Beplanzung, Fischbesatz...und eben Filter...
und das war alles prima...aber ich denke, der Filter war einfach bei dieser Algenexplosion überfordert...und wenn ich diese durch Chemie zurückdrängen kann....müßte er es wieder packen....
Skimmer ist ok....wenn wirklich nix geht...aber ich mag nicht zuviel Technik und Strom im Teich...das reicht schon jetzt...insofern hoffe ich, das sich die Lage wieder normalisiert...
schaun wir mal...
danke Dir aber für Deine Tipps...

so long
Siggi


----------



## chromis (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hi,



> aber gute Nachricht...habe mir heute aus dem Fachhandel "Tetra Pond - Algo Rem" gekauft....


ob die Nachricht wirklich so gut ist... 

Einfach mal hier lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717
und hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Edit: Ich glaub's ja nicht, sieben Koi auf 1800l Wasser. Da muss ja irgendwann umkippen!


----------



## Citywalker (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Moin...
@chromis: also...auch wenn ich`s oben schon geschrieben hatte...nochmal zur Wiederholung...
- der Fischteich ist schon seit Jahren in Betrieb...kristallklares Wasser, Jahr für Jahr...
- Fischbesatz über die Jahre: 7 Kois...und zich Goldfische, Orfen, Bitterlinge...natürlich durch Vermehrung in der Zahl erhöht...wie gesagt=Null Wasserprobs
- jim Frühjahr dieses Jahres Fischbesatz auf eben die 7 Kois reduziert...Laut Aussage eines Zooologen, eines Zoofachhändlers und diverser Teichfreunde...kein Problem... Mich nervt einzig die Tatsache, das die Kois recht schnell wachsen..naja...und vor allem, das sie ständig Junge haben...(das will ich eigentlich nicht...)
- da ist auch nichts umgekippt...lediglich Algenblüte..erstmals...aber heute morgen sieht es schon wieder prima aus....übrigends...Wasser testen lassen vor Hineingabe von Tetra Pond...und heute morgen....alle Werte gleich geblieben, ausser einem etwas gesenkten Leitwertes...von 350...auf 270....also alles prima...

in Ergänzung dazu...
Mein Nachbar...hat ebenfalls einen Teich....ca. 2500 Liter...6 große Kois..und einige Orfen, und Goldfische und und und...
-der Teich ist vor 8 Jahren angelegt worden...und seitdem total klares Wasser...keine Pumpe, kein Filter, keine Pflanzen...nur Kiesumrandung... , keine Oberflächenbewegung - nur im letztes Jahr kamen dann doch die Algen....naja....auch er nahm Tetra Pond...und seitdem (1,5 Jahre)...ist alles wieder bestens in Ordnung...
...daher kannte ich das Zeug´s auch....

hätte nocmehr ähnlich gelagerte Beispiele...mache aber mal einen Cut und wünsche dbzgl. ein schönes Wochenende

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Moin Siggi,

also das





> Mein Nachbar...hat ebenfalls einen Teich....ca. 2500 Liter...6 große Kois..und einige Orfen, und Goldfische und und und...
> -der Teich ist vor 8 Jahren angelegt worden...und seitdem total klares Wasser...keine Pumpe, kein Filter, keine Pflanzen...nur Kiesumrandung... , keine Oberflächenbewegung - nur im letztes Jahr kamen dann doch die Algen....naja....auch er nahm Tetra Pond...und seitdem (1,5 Jahre)...ist alles wieder bestens in Ordnung...


kauf ich Dir nicht ab. 

Sorry, aber ich hab/hatte 10-15.000 Liter, gerade mal 2 Koi, und anfangs 6 Goldfische, die dann für Nachwuchs sorgten.
Ich hatte von Anfang an Pflanzen, wenn auch zu wenige, im Teich und trotzdem - grünes Wasser. Und wenn ich grün schreibe, dann meine ich grün. 
Die Situation hat sich erst gebessert, nachdem ich mehrfach Goldfischnachwuchs abgeben + Unterwasserpflanzen und noch mehr Sumpfpflanzen etablieren konnte. Zusätzlich räumt ein Sonnenbarsch unter dem neuen Nachwuchs auf.
Heute wuchert das __ Hornkraut aus dem Tiefbereich nach oben und ich kann alle Fische sehen - ganz ohne UVC, Algo irgendwas usw.

Entweder machen Deine Teichbesitzer alle Tage großzügige Wasserwechsel, oder sie haben den für uns alle verborgenen Stein der Weisen gefunden. Oder sie erzählen Dir nicht alles.  

Wenn ich sowas und ähnliches lese, dann frage ich mich immer "werden diese Geschöpfe aus Tierliebe gehalten oder nur, weil es gerade Mode ist, sich mit Koi zu schmücken"? 

Ich kann und werde solch eine Tierhaltung nicht gut heißen und auch immer wieder, freundlich aber bestimmt, darauf hinweisen. 
So, wie viele andere User und Mods dies ebenfalls tun werden. 
Schau mal in die Krankheiten-Ecke, welche Teichgröße mit welchem Besatz zumeist dort vertreten ist.


----------



## chromis (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hi Siggi,

egal wieviele ähnlich gelagerte Beispiele Du hast, es ändert nichts an der Situation der vollkommen unzureichenden Tierhaltung und der daraus resultierenden Probleme.
Dich nervt, dass die Koi wachsen? Darüber sollte man sich vor dem Kauf informieren und sich Gedanken machen ob ein Teich in dieser Größe überhaupt zur dauerhaften Fischhaltung taugt. Ist Dir überhaupt klar, welche Größe Karpfen und Orfen überhaupt erreichen können?

Man kann nicht alles immer wieder auf irgendwelche falsche Beratung im Handel schieben, wir alle sind des Lesens mächtig und können uns ein wenig guten Willen vorausgesetzt auch selbst informieren, ansonsten liegt auch ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vor:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tierschg/__2.html

Es wäre ein schlechtes Teichforum, wenn diese Art der Tierhaltung unsere Zustimmung hätte und der Gebrauch von Algenmitteln als Lösung von Algenproblemen durch uns propagiert würde.

Wer hier im Forum Hilfe sucht, der wird sie nach Möglichkeit auch bekommen, ansonsten wird man an anderer Stelle im worldwideweb ganz sicher auch Zustimmung für diese Art der Tierhaltung finden.


----------



## Citywalker (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Tachchen...nochmal
@annett: ja...hast ja nicht ganz unrecht..was z.B. den Teich meines Nachbarn betrifft,,,kapier ich´s auch nicht...wenn ich ´s nicht selbst sehen könnte...ich hätte auch so meine Zweifel...ist aber so wie´s ist...und so über den Gartenzaun hinweg gratulier ich ihm stets dazu...
bei mir ist´s ja noch so...das Bachlauf, Fontäne..Seerose..sprich so einiges, was klares Teichwasser erklären läßt....und Reinigung..ja habe mal vor 2 Jahren eine Komplettreinigung durchgeführt...da ich zuvor den Teich mit sehr eisenhaltigem Wasser gefüllt hatte...habe dann aber von den hiesigen Wasserwerten das Wasser testen lassen...und als man mir sagte....es wäre auch für Fischbesatz ok...naja...hab ich ´s dann auch benutzt...hat auch durchaus geklappt...aber der braune Belag auf der Folie war nicht so prima...so daß ich jetzt den Teich mit Trinkwasser augefüllt habe...

@chromis
aaalllllso....erstens habe ich schon schon etliche Mitglieder mit kleineren Teichen und mindestens so hohem...oder höheren Fischbesatz gefunden. zweitens habe ich auch so diverse Zweifel an den Größenangaben in vielen Profilen...2qm Teich mit 30000 litern finde ich schon merkwürdig...ok, kann natürlich auch n Tippfehler sein...aber da ich´s schon oft gesehen habe...oder eben auch Teichfotos, so man auf dem Foto Größenvergleiche anstellen kann...da passt es hinten und vorne nicht....denke somit, das viele gar nicht wissen, wie groß der Teich wirklich ist...auch ich kann natürlich schnell ne Teichvergrößerung vornehmen...habe jetzt 10000 l...mit 7 Kois...ok ? sfg..
Spaß beiseite...also ich bin mir sicher, das meine 7 Kois es sehr viel besser haben...als die Kois bei Koihändlern, Fachhandlungen und Co ...sprich wo sich zig Fisch aller Größen...in kleinen Verkaufsbecken lediglich mit Wasserzulauf...befinden...(Ausnahmen mögen hier die Regel bestätigen)..das nur mal am Rande...
der Hinweis mit dem Tierschutzgestz ist ok...aber...wenn selbst die Gewerbetreibenden viel Fisch in wenig Litern halten...fällt das nicht darunter ?...oder schon am Eingang des hiesigen Tiergartens befindet sich im Eingangsbereich ein Becken mit..na schätzungsweise 500 Litern...mit 5 aber nahezu ausgewachsenen Kois...keine Pflanzen nichts...eben nur Schaubecken...
naja...und die artgerechte Haltung...also solange meine Kois sich prima..(zu prima) entwickeln...sich vermehren...fressen, noch nie eine Krankheit hatten, alle sind handzahm...hmmm...ja...da frage ich mich, wie ich da auf eine nicht artgerechte Haltung schließen....hätte ich eben dieses Gefühl, so hätte ich selbstverständlich was geändert...oder wo steht geschrieben, wieviel Liter Wasser ein Koi braucht...wieviel cbm Luft braucht ein Kanarienvogel in der Voliere...Schlangen und Echsen in Terrarien...artgerecht ? wieviel Kriechraum benötigt denn eine Echse...
und des weiteren..und ablschießend...das mit dem Lesen, was Du vorschlägst finde ich prima...wenn Du es denn auch ...s. auch oben schon...auch beherzigen würdest...denn mich wundert nicht, das ein Koi wächst..haha...sondern die Schnelligkeit...aber vielleicht lag´s auch am Futter...hatte zunächst immer sowas ähnliches wie Kraftfutter...jetzt umgestellt auf normal...
was die Größe und das Verhalten der Fische betrifft...da ich Angler bin, muß cih mich zwangsläufig damit auseinandersetzen...
Kurzum: Für mich ist das ok, was funktioniert...stelle ich anderes fest, so werden Maßnahmen ergriffen...
übrigends..wie tief muß ein Teich eigentlich sein...1 m...0,5 ...2...hmmm...welche Tiefe ist hier artgerecht...Frostschutz ist das eine...und das andere...


----------



## chromis (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hi,



> ...erstens habe ich schon schon etliche Mitglieder mit kleineren Teichen und mindestens so hohem...oder höheren Fischbesatz gefunden.


das macht die eigene Fischhaltung auch nicht besser. Ich kenne auch viele Autofahrer die zu schnell fahren, wenn ich geblitzt werde, nutzt mir das als Ausrede auch nichts 



> ...2qm Teich mit 30000 litern finde ich schon merkwürdig...


ich auch.
Das macht Deinen Teich aber nicht größer und lässt Deinen Fischbesatz auch nicht schwinden.



> ..auch ich kann natürlich schnell ne Teichvergrößerung vornehmen...habe jetzt 10000 l...mit 7 Kois...ok ? sfg..


hast Du deshalb Dein Teichbild aus dem Profil entfernt?



> ich bin mir sicher, das meine 7 Kois es sehr viel besser haben...als die Kois bei Koihändlern, Fachhandlungen und Co ...sprich wo sich zig Fisch aller Größen...in kleinen Verkaufsbecken lediglich mit Wasserzulauf...befinden..


auch hier ist sicher nicht immer alles in Ordnung, bei Dir handelt es sich aber nicht um eine vorübergehende Pflege in dem kleinen Teich sondern um eine dauerhafte Hälterung. Un ob bei Deinem Teich ein regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel stattfindet, da hab ich auch so meine Zweifel.



> oder wo steht geschrieben, wieviel Liter Wasser ein Koi braucht...wieviel cbm Luft braucht ein Kanarienvogel in der Voliere...__ Schlangen und Echsen in Terrarien...artgerecht ? wieviel Kriechraum benötigt denn eine Echse...


welche Ansprüche Kanarienvögel oder Echsen haben, das lässt sich problemlos in der entsprechenden Fachliteratur oder im web finden und auch die Angaben über eine zumutbare Koihaltung findest Du hier im Forum(schau mal im Koi-Unterforum), in entsprechender Fachliteratur oder auch auf spezialisierten Koiseiten(google hilft). Dass dauerhafte Pflege von 7 Koi plus unzähligen anderen Fischen irgendwo propagiert wird, das dürfte wohl nicht nachzuweisen sein



> ..oder schon am Eingang des hiesigen Tiergartens befindet sich im Eingangsbereich ein Becken mit..na schätzungsweise 500 Litern...mit 5 aber nahezu ausgewachsenen Kois


Wenn Du Angler bist, dann dürfte Dir klar sein, dass mit fünf ausgewachsenen Karpfen in einem 500l Becken kein einziger Tropfen Wasser mehr Platz hätte
Wenn dem aber trotzdem so sein sollte, verbessert es die Lebensbedingungen Deiner Fische keinen Deut. 



> ..wie tief muß ein Teich eigentlich sein...1 m...0,5 ...2...hmmm...welche Tiefe ist hier artgerecht...Frostschutz ist das eine...und das andere..


wie tief ein Koiteich sein sollte, dazu finden sich hier im Forum genügend Angaben. 0,5 oder 1m sind für eine dauerhafte Koihaltung ganz sicher nicht geeignet.

So, jetzt verabschiede ich mich hier aus dem thread. Entweder man ist gewillt, aus Fehlern zu lernen oder man lässt es. Im zweiten Fall sind auch gut gemeinte Ratschäge sinnlos.


----------



## Citywalker (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Ist natürlich klar..und verstehe ich...
auch ich werde dazu nicht mehr schreiben...aber ablschießend noch soviel:
- Es gibt hier viele Leute, die mit Tipps ..Anregungen.. Hilfestellungen einhergehen. Finde ich prima....oberlehrerhaftes Getue mag ich hingegen nicht....mit erhobenenem Zeigefinger muß nicht sein....denn ich behaupte mal, das von den registrierten Leuten nur die wenigsten alles ! richtig machen. Das scheint bei DIr anders zu sein. Glückwunsch.
- Warum zitierst und schreibst Du soviel...Langeweile ? Ist mir doch völig klar, das sich meine Teichsituation dadurch nicht ändert. Sind´s doch nur Beispiele für "wer im Glashaus sitzt...
- Bücher, Literatur..und Foren sind für mich nur Anregungen...einzig die Erfahrung lehrt mich ..
- Woher weißt Du eigentlich, das Kois nicht einsam sind....bei 2..3...in großem Becken...aber ok, Du weißt es ja vermutlich schon wieder...auch egal...
- Kann es sein, das Du früher mal Lehrer warst...der Dir die Mod-Verantwortung ein wenig Übereifrigkeit abverlangt...bin mir nicht sicher..aber wer schon in seinem Profil mit lateinischem Begriffen ...umherwirft...ja, der muß klug sein....kein Zweifel....also ich versteh es nicht.
- so ..und nun geh ich in den Garten...setze meine Pflanzen um..denn lt Literatur..und Foren stehen einige viel zu dicht...nicht artgerecht....das geht nicht..danke durch Dich habe ich jetzt die Arbeit...
- achso...und zich Fisch..oder Orfen habe ich nicht...Tipp zum 3. : lesen
- das Profilbild ist draussen....weil ich hier meine Mitgliedschaft löschen möchte...weiß nur noch nicht, wie es geht.....aber in einem Hobby Forum brauche ich nun wirklich keine fingerzeigenden Besserwisser...
----ich hoffe möglichst bald die Profil-Löschtaste zu entdecken...für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar..

in diesem Sinne 
Gruß Siggi

Ps...ich grüß ja trotzdem noch....hat was mit nettiquette zu tun...


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hallo Siggi, 

es geht doch gar nicht ums besser wissen und Finger zeigen. 
Nur leider macht der Fischhandel den Käufern angemessene Haltungsbedingungen 
nicht gerade vor und berät offensichtlich oft auch nicht entsprechend. 
Ich finds daher absolut legitim, gerade auch neue User, auf ggf gemachte Fehler und schlechte Haltungsbedingungen aufmerksam zu machen.

Wir brauchen von mir aus gar nicht über Literzahlen pro Fisch usw. zu diskutieren, aber man möge sich einfach die Zeit nehmen und hier aus dem Unterforum "Krankheiten" eine Statistik machen, bei welcher Teichgröße und welchem Fischbesatz es am häufigsten zu Problemen kommt. Wer das tut und halbwegs logisch denken kann wird selber die passenden Schlüsse daraus ziehen können. 

Siggi, wenn Du hier ein Forum erwartest, wo jeder alles in den höchsten Tönen lobt was andere machen, dann bist Du sicherlich falsch. Kannst Du aber mit, mehrheitlich, freundschaftlich und gut gemeinter Kritik umgehen, dann solltest Du vielleicht doch hier bleiben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hi,

nur ganz kurz dazu,
vielleicht sollte man zum Forum...

Spielzeug Gartenteich wechseln, mit Hobby hat das nichts mehr zu tun.

Hilfe und Ratschläge wurden gegeben, alles andere ist nonsens


----------



## chromis (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasser ok, Oberfläche giftgrün....*

Hi Jochen,

der nonsens hat sich erledigt


----------

